# Sonnenbarsche



## Baschdi (13. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe ja erst vor kurzem meinen Besatz deutlich reduziert. Trotzdem habe ich noch genügend Goldfische (8 große, von denen ich ausgehe, dass sie geschlechtsreif sind) und möchte nächstes Jahr nicht wieder 35 Fische verschenken müssen.
In meiner Nähe werden gerade __ Sonnenbarsche angeboten. Ich würde gerne einen haben, frage mich aber, ob das dem Tier nicht schadet. So ganz allein als __ Barsch. Ein Zweiter sollte somit schon mit. Allerdings aber unbedingt KEIN Pärchen. Nachher habe ich die ganze Sch...e mit den Barschen an der Backe. 
Meine Fragen nun: machts dem Fisch was aus, dass er alleine ist? Und wenn ja: kann ich die Weibchen von den Männchen tatsächlich am schwarzen Punkt an den Kiemen unterscheiden?
Machen die Fische tatsächlich "alles platt"?

Viele Grüße 
Baschdi


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Es gibt verschiedene. Welcher wird angeboten?. lat.Name?


----------



## rut49 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo Baschdi,
hier meine Erfahrungen mit Sonnenbarschen;
Zunächst hatten wir 3 im Teich, als ich dann aber beobachten konnte, dass sie sich auch über __ Libellen hermachten (wurde von einigen  angezweifelt, stimmt aber) haben wir zwei rausgefangen und verschenkt.
Nun lebt nur noch einer im Teich, und er fühlt sich pudelwohl. Die Geburtenkontrolle verrichtet er fast zuverlässig, bisher hat er nur 1oder2 Goldis nicht erwischt. Somit hält sich der Nachwuchs in Grenzen.
Aber du mußt dir darüber im Klaren sein: es ist ein Räuber, d.h. alles was die Wasseroberfläche erreicht wird angegriffen. Außer __ Wasserläufer, die gehören wohl nicht auf seinen Speiseplan.
Gefüttert werden meine Fische übrigens gar nicht.
LG Regina


----------



## Stoer (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Aber der Sonnenbarsch ist und bleibt ein Schwarmfisch !


----------



## Shiva88 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallöchen,
ich wusste gar nicht, das die Süßwasserräuber Schwarmfische sind.
Dachte immer, dass alle Räuber (wie z. B. Welse oder eben __ Barsche) Einzelgänger sind 

LG Jacky


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Ich habe auch seit einer Woche einen Sonnenbarsch (männlich) im Teich und frage mich auch ob er evtl. einsam ist!


----------



## Mausie (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Habe seit vielen Jahren 2 männl,. Sonnenbarsche im Teich. Seitdem klappt die Geburtenkontrolle sehr gut. Habe in 6-7 Jahren nur noch 4 Goldfische als
Nachwuchs gehabt. Allerdings habe ich auch 2 Goldorfen, die ja auch Räuber sein sollen.

Gruß Mausi


----------



## Baschdi (14. Aug. 2012)

Die Geburtenkontrolle ist das eine. Aber wie gesagt frag ich mich eben, ob das Einzelgangersein korrekt für ihn sein wird...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harald (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

ich habe bei mir den Fehler gemacht, dass ich 3 __ Barsche eingesetzt habe.... inzwischen fressen sie sich, glaube ich, schon gegenseitig (zumindestens habe ich einmal gesehen, wie ein Großer einen Kleinen im Maul hatte).
Meines Wissens sind es tatsächlich Schwarmfische, ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass sie ständig zu einem Schwarm tendieren. Die kleineren halten sich meist in einer Gruppe auf, mit zunehmender Größe stehen sie aber oft alleine im Wasser. In der Paarungszeit stellen sie sich grundsätzlich (wohl die Männchen) alleine auf und stecken ihr Revier ab und verteidigen es gegen alle anderen Fische (auch wenn sie ein Vielfaches ihrer Körpergröße haben). Sie verteidigen es auch gegen mich, wenn ich mal versehentlich mit dem Fuß rein gerate.
Bei Sonnenbarschen ist offensichtlich auch ein sandiger Untergrund wichtig. Ihr Revier (kreisrund mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 50 cm) reinigen sie von allem, außer dem Kies. Sie ziehen teilweise auch eine Furche durchs Schlagen mit ihrer Schwanzflosse in den Sand.
Die Paarungszeit ist bei den Sonnenbarschen auch interessant. Beim "Liebesspiel" wechselt einer von beiden komplett die Farbe und wird fast schwarz, anschließend nimmt er wieder seine normale Farbe an.
Da sie sich aber auch wie die Ratten vermehren, habe ich inzwischen einen weiteren __ Barsch (Art unbekannt) eingesetzt. Ich habe ihn in meinem Angelteich gefangen. Ich hoffe, das der sich um die Sonnenbarsche kümmert.
Künftig würde ich nur noch einen Barsch oder keinen einsetzen. Das Problem bei ihnen ist einfach, dass sie sich, wenn man durch Zufall an ein Männchen und ein Weibchen gerät, ohne Ende vermehren. Ich bin mir nämlich auch nicht sicher, ob sie so ohne weiteres geschlechtermäßig auseinander gehalten werden können.


----------



## Stoer (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo Harald,
sollte Dein __ Barsch, ich denke es ist ein Flussbarsch, das Problem nicht lösen können, dann kann ich Dir nur eine Köderfischreuse empfehlen.
Ich konnte damit alle Sonnenbarsche fangen.


----------



## rut49 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

,
wenn ich bei Wiki... richtig gelesen habe, dann sind große (heißt für mich ausgewachsene)
Sonnenbarsche "räuberische Einzelgänger".
Da meiner schon ein paar Jahre allein unter Goldi´s ist und putzmunter ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß er leidet, weil er keine Artgenossen hat.
LG Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*



Baschdi schrieb:


> Machen die Sonnenbarsche tatsächlich "alles platt"?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Baschdi



Hi Baschdi,

nö, die fressen auch nur das was ihnen ins Maul paßt, (wie alle Fische im Teich), deine Goldfische sind im Vergleich wesentlich größere "Räuber" und Freßsäcke

Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis gibbosus) sind ja noch nicht mal richtige "Räuber" sondern nur Kleintierfresser - Insektenlarven, Insekten, __ Würmer, Kleinkrebse, Fischbrut, Amphibienlarven (__ Raubfische dagegen ernähren sich hauptsächlich von anderen Wirbeltieren wie Fischen, Amphibien, Kleinsäugern, ect. 
Das fressen von Wirbellosen und Fischbrut/Amphibienlarven alleine macht aus einen Fisch noch keinen Räuber - denn so was macht auch jeder hauptsächlich herbivor veranlagte Fisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Dachte immer, dass alle Räuber (wie z. B. Welse oder eben __ Barsche) Einzelgänger sind
> 
> LG Jacky



ne, nicht unbedingt (ist immer Futterbedingt)

__ Hechte z.B vertreiben Artgenossen aus ihren "Revier", die Reviergröße hängt aber vom der Nahrungsmenge ab (wenige Beutefische - große Reviere; sehr viele Beutefische - kleine Reviere, dann werden auch mal gleichstarke Artgenossen in der Nähe geduldet

Flußbarsche und __ Zander jagen in der Jugend in Rudeln - die gehen sich auch erst später aus dem Weg

Kaulbarsche leben immer in großen Gruppen (früher kamen sie in solchen Mengen vor das sie als Dünger auf die Felder geworfen wurden)

Sonnenbarsche leben an sich auch in lockeren Gruppen, Reviere bilden sie nur wärend der Brutzeit (und dann werden sie da sie Brutpflege betreiben halt aggressiv gegen Eindringlinge die eventuell auf Laich oder Brut aus sind) - meine 6 schwimmen mal einzeln, mal in Gruppe durch den Teich

__ Waller sind an guten Ecken auch immer mal zu mehreren in den Tagesverstecken anzutreffen

MfG Frank


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo, 
wir haben auch einen Sonnenbarsch (ein Junge mit einem großen dunklen Fleck an der Seite). Allerdings wirklich nur einen, weil wir auch schon so viel über die Heuschreckenartige Vermehrung gelesen haben. 
Wir haben zur Zeit nur 3 oder 4 kleine Shubunkis/Goldis gesehen, um den Rest hat sich wohl unser Sepp gekümmert. Ich hab ihn jetzt nicht gefragt ob er sich bei uns wohlfühlt, er ist nicht so gesprächig  in der letzten Zeit allerdings zeigt mir sein recht schnelles und properes Wachstum, das er wohl einen gedeckten Tisch hat.
Mehrere Fische einer Sorte sind immer besser, ob das für einen Teich gilt, ist die Frage:?
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Baschdi (15. Aug. 2012)

Also kommen wir nicht auf eine eindeutige Meinung, ob ich den kleinen kaufen soll und allein zu meinen goldis setzen soll? Bin einfach hin und hergerissen...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Springmaus (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo,

wir haben auch nur einen und der schwimmt sehr oft in der Gruppe von Goldis

und Shubis mit ab und zu bekommt er noch einen __ Regenwurm von mir.

Ich behaupte dem geht es sehr gut!

Bei deiner Teichgröße würde ich mir ganz schnell einen besorgen sonst haste

nächstes Jahr andere Probleme


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*



Stoer schrieb:


> Aber der Sonnenbarsch ist und bleibt ein Schwarmfisch !



Erwachsene Flussbarsche (Perca fluviatilis) leben auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Alter im Schwarm und werden nachher zu Einzelgängern. Warum soll das bei dem __ Barsch nicht so ähnlich sein?


----------



## Shiva88 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo,

das die meisten "__ Raubfische" am Anfang im Schwarm schwimmen ist wohl klar, schließlich müssen diese sich auch irgendwie verteidigen.

Ich denke mal, dass es so kleine/junge Sonnenbarsche eher selten zu kaufen gibt. Ich werde dieses Jahr noch abwarten, wie sich unsere Springbarsche als Nachwuchsdezimierer machen (hab auch nur 5 kleine Goldies gesehen) und nächstes Jahr entscheiden ob es wirklich nötig ist.

Wenn die Darter nicht mehr so teuer sind, kann ich sie nur empfehlen, man hält sie zwar auch in einer Gruppe, aber durch ihre Größe ist das kein Problem 

LG


----------



## Lucy2412 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo,

wir haben uns dieses Jahr auch einen Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle in den Teich gesetzt. Von den Babyfischen im Juli ist keiner mehr zu sehen und er macht eigentlich einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck.


----------



## Baschdi (16. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
Hab jetzt beschlossen, einen __ barsch ins Becken zu setzen.
Im wiki stand aber Überwinterung bei 10 bis 15 Grad. Das Krieg i h hier aber auf keinen Fall hin...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Dann müssten ja hunderte von Sonnenbarschen im letzten Winter erfroren sein.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Ich hab meinen Sonnenbarsch gestern das erste mal gesehen, seit dem ich ihn eingesetzt habe vor 14 Tagen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hi,

meine 6 Sonnenbarsche haben sich scheinbar gut im Teich eingelebt.  
Heute hab ich im Teich ne ca. 25cm im Durchmesser erreichende peinlichst gesäuberte Kiesfläche im Flachwasser gesehen in deren Zentrum einer meiner 6 kaum 6cm langen Lepomis gibbosus wedelt und daraus die Goldelritzen und Ministichlinge vertreibt

Fressen Eure Sonnenbarsche eigentlich auch Trockenfutter.

MfG frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

moin zusammen,
in 2010 kriegten wir den ersten Goldbarsch, männlich, geschenkt.
In 2011 habe ich einen zweiten dazugekauft, ebenfalls männlich.
Sie leben friedlich nebeneinander her... nur wenn ich Regenwürmer oder Mehlwürmer al Naschis in den Teich gebe... da wird Jonny zur "echten Wildsau"
Dann jagt er Shubis und Butch (den Sonnenbarsch aus 2011) gnadenlos weg, oder... und daß haben wir "trainiert",  er schwimmt so 1 m weiter zur Seite und bleibt dort im Wasser stehen, auf mich wartend, daß ich dorthin komme und ihn füttere... cleverer Bursche!
Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher 3 winzige Nachwuchsfische gesehen, vll. so 8 mm groß.
Im letzten Jahr, bevor Butch einzog, waren es so ca. 150 - 200 Stück. Davon sind ca. 5 in diese Saison gekommen. Unser UW-Dschungel bietet ja auch herrliche Versteckmöglichkeiten.
Und die bisherigen Winter haben unseren Sonnenbarschen aber rein gar nix ausgemacht, Teichtiefe an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20m.
Und Frank, Trockenfutter nehmen sie überhaupt nicht, die beiden Sonnenbarsche.
Liegt aber vll. auch daran, daß sie wissen, daß es Besseres gibt, Regen- und Mehlwürmer,
zumal sie ja wohl auch genügend Lebendfutter im Teich haben, diverse Arten Laich usw.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hi Eva.Maria,

meine waren im Aufzuchtbecken auch nur Lebend- und Frostfutter gewohnt 

Seit sie vor 4 Wochen in den Teich übergesiedelt sind kommen sie aber bei jeder Fütterung angeschwommen und bedienen sich an den Teichsticks und Koiperlen

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Gibt's eigentlich eine Faustregel ab wieviel Wasservolumen man Sonnenbarsche einsetzen kann . Irgendwie denke ich immer bei meiner Pfütze das ein Fisch der 30 cm erreichen kann nicht glücklich wäre. Andererseits muss ich was tun gegen meine Fischpolulation . Bin gerade mal wieder am verschenken . Dieses Jahr haben es einfach zu viele geschafft .


----------



## jule43 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hallo Karin,
ich habe in meiner "Pfütze" einen Sonnenbarsch. Er lebt seit ca. 5 Wochen bei mir und er hat sich sich sehr gut um meinen Fischnachwuchs gekümmert. Er zieht ab und zu in den tieferen Bereichen seine Bahnen und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass sich meine ausgewachsenen Goldelritzen ängstigen.Im Moment ist es auch nur 10cm lang. Was sein wird, wenn er gösser Wird?
Also will dir sagen, dass dein Teich für einen Sonnenbarsch nicht zu klein ist- allerdings würde ich dir auch nur zu einem Exemplar raten.
lg Uta


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

moin Karin,
Sonnenbarsche fressen eher den Laich, max Jungfische bis 5 - 8 mm.
Über 1 cm groß, da geht er nicht mehr ran, so unsere Erfahrung.
Die diesjährige Jungfischpopulation.... da habe ich mal Zweifel, daß er an diese noch rangehen würde, wenn diese schon größer sind.
Nichts desto trotz... schau, daß Du noch einen kriegen kannst. Ist schon recht spät in derSaison..


----------



## archie01 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> . Irgendwie denke ich immer bei meiner Pfütze das ein Fisch der 30 cm erreichen kann nicht glücklich wäre.




Hallo
Unter der Bezeichnung " Sonnenbarsch " werden eine ganze Reihe nordamerikanischer Barscharten geführt . Die im Teichhandel übliche Art erreicht selten mehr als die Hälfte dieser Größe.Also keine Bedenken für deinen 6000L Teich.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## lissbeth66 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Oh Super , hatte schon Angst das am Ende der weiße Hai bei mir schwimmt. 

Die diesjaehrigen werde ich los , mir gehts nur darum im nächsten Jahr nicht wieder vor dem Problem zu stehen 

Danke Euch für die Tips


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Hab gelesen, daß Sonnenbarsche auch Karpfenflöhe vernichten !!
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung gemacht ??


----------



## Sandra1976 (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Sonnenbarsche*

Ja das wäre mal interessant das zu erfahren, was da dran ist.
Vielleicht weiß jemand was.
Hatte bisher noch keinen Karpfenläuse und will auch keine :beten haben. Habe
aber auch einen Sonnenbarsch.
Gruß Sandra


----------

